# EC-Karten-Probleme bei Händlern in Deutschland gelöst



## Newsfeed (8 Januar 2010)

Nach Angaben des Zentralen Kreditausschusses funktionieren die von einem Softwarefehler betroffenen EC-Karten der deutschen Kreditwirtschaft an Händlerterminals in Deutschland wieder fehlerfrei.

Weiterlesen...


----------

